# folding modular cage with terrarium



## napoleone (Aug 11, 2012)

I was thinking about something. Why not connect the terrarium with a cage ? not a normal cage, but a modular folding cage easy to assemble in the mornig and to disassemble at night ? Many of us spent many hours a day going out for work. Maybe we have a window near the terrarium and it would be wonderful to let the tegu roam around douring the day safely letting it more space than the terrarium and letting it to have some directy sunlight in the day. It has to be something easy to assemble in the morning and then when you get home easy to disassemble. 
Just fiew examples to let you know what i mean:

http://www.ebay.it/itm/GABBIA-RODITORI-CONIGLIO-SCOIATTOLO-FURETTO-CONIGLIERA-IN-LEGNO-42-5X122X49-cm-/220914586216
http://www.centrobenedetti.it/newcatalog/catalog/vendita/articoli-animali-conigliera-legno-modello-cuni-house-duca-p-736.html

The problem is that it doesn't has to be something permanent, but something to keep there whyle you are out for the day and to put away when you come back. Any idea ?


This cages could fit:

http://www.zooplus.it/shop/roditori_piccoli_animali/gabbia_aperto/recinto_roditori/recinto_roditori_legno/183993

http://www.zooplus.it/shop/roditori_piccoli_animali/gabbia_aperto/recinto_roditori/recinto_roditori_metallo/50175

http://www.ebay.it/itm/Recinto-Gabbia-con-tetto-a-spioventi-per-roditori-e-volatili-/120871284644?pt=Articoli_per_Roditori&hash=item1c247d6fa4

http://www.ebay.it/itm/Recinto-gabbia-per-roditori-cuccioli-144-x-P-116-x-H-58-cm-/110753312205?pt=Articoli_per_Roditori&hash=item19c9696dcd


----------



## Compnerd7 (Aug 11, 2012)

Sounds like a good idea, as long as they can get out of it.

I had my Tegu outside in a very large bin that I was almost certain he could not get out of... I thought there wasn't a chance on Earth... But he found a way out! lol.

I personally don't like anything that is not permanent, but in your situation it sounds good. I would get tired of taking it apart, and putting it back together myself haha.

I know where I live it's very hot in the summer time ( it's over 110F right now ) and my Dragons love it out there! However, we have about a constant 10 - 15% humidity level all year long. So I can't leave my Tegu outside for extended periods. Nice Thunderstorms rolling in right now so later i'm going to take my boy for a nice walk in the humid hot rain  I don't know what your weather is like, but if you have good conditions for your Tegu, it looks like a good idea.


----------



## napoleone (Aug 12, 2012)

This is what i mean. A cage that has the door just in front of the enclosure. 
The tegu can choose between stayng in the enclosure and hiding himself or roaming out and having some direct sunlight. He will probably chose to do both of them in different hours of the day. Obviously this could be possible in the spring and summer, not in the winter. I think that even giving him this chance for one or two days during the working days (in the week ends free roaming) it could be a good and healthy habit (more space and direct sun uvb). The only thing is to find a cage that can be easily assemble in the morning.


----------

